# Finally! 2005 Nissan Tsuru Pictures



## joarif (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey guys i just got back from cheap Mexico and I brought back some pictures of our new friend. Total cost to drive off the lot with AC and a 5 speed manual, CD player and mats is $8475.00 The bad thing is this car is a Mexico national car and would'nt be able to pass emissions in the U.S. I noticed there was a postcard size decal in the trunk stating the car was a mexico national. You could still buy it and just return once a year to pay the registration fees. i dont really know how to post pics so ill include the address of their location.
http://www.angelfire.com/al4/sentra0/images/engine.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/al4/sentra0/images/engineleft.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/al4/sentra0/images/engineright.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/al4/sentra0/images/front.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/al4/sentra0/images/frontleft.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/al4/sentra0/images/interior.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/al4/sentra0/images/rear.jpg
http://www.angelfire.com/al4/sentra0/images/wheels.jpg


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

can't see...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

joarif.. sorry but that's kindda old here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=76151


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

linky no worky


----------

